# Leica Announces the LEICA M-D Digital Rangefinder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 28, 2016)

```
<strong>Wetzlar, 28 April 2016</strong>. With the Leica M-D (Typ 262), Leica Camera AG adds a further model to the Leica rangefinder system. Together with the Leica M and M-P (Typ 240), the Leica M (Typ 262) and the Leica M Monochrom (Typ 246), this increases the number of digital M-Generation cameras to five.</p>
<p>The Leica M-D is the first serial production model of the digital M family to be made without a monitor screen. The usual location of the screen on the back of the camera is now taken by the ISO sensitivity setting dial – one of the few, but essential, features of the camera. Although the Leica M-D embodies the entire range of technical advantages perfected over decades in the Leica rangefinder system, it intentionally omits all but the most essential technical features. Radically reduced to the most important parameters required for photography – shutter speed, aperture, distance and ISO sensitivity – it promotes its users’ concentration on what is essential: the picture.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-25573 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_front.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_front-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="leica-m-d_front" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_front-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_front-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_back.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_back-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="leica-m-d_back" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_back-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_back-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_front_emotional.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_front_emotional-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="leica-m-d_front_emotional" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_front_emotional-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_front_emotional-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_back_emotional.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_back_emotional-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="leica-m-d_back_emotional" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_back_emotional-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/leica-m-d_back_emotional-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p>To a large extent, the technical features of the Leica M-D are based on those of the Leica M (Typ 262). Just like all other digital M-Cameras, the Leica M-D (Typ 262) features a high-resolution CMOS full-frame sensor, albeit one that is dedicated exclusively to rangefinder photography, and supports neither video recording nor Live View. Its 24-megapixel resolution ensures exceptional imaging quality and extreme sensitivity to light. At the same time, the camera’s Maestro processor guarantees fast processing of captured image data. Exposures are saved exclusively as RAW data in DNG format. This enables photographers to apply all typical adjustments for digital photographs that may be desired in post-processing software.</p>
<p>The tight focus on ‘Das Wesentliche’ is immediately recognisable in the design of the camera. The Leica M-D expresses purely functional, formal clarity and features design characteristics such as a top plate in brass with a step at the end citing the design of the Leica M9. The Leica red dot logo has been omitted from the front of the camera in favour of its unobtrusive appearance.</p>
<p>In addition to its purist looks, the hardly audible shutter of the Leica M-D also guarantees maximum inconspicuousness when shooting. An invaluable advantage in photographic situations where discretion is essential. As an aid to this, the camera features a shutter cocking system that is particularly quiet in single exposure and enables a shutter release frequency of up to two frames per second. In continuous mode, the M-D has the same sequential shooting speed as its sister model and shoots up to three frames per second.</p>
<p>The Leica M-D is now on sale. The camera package also includes a real-leather carrying strap in full-grain cowhide.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Refurb7 (Apr 28, 2016)

If I had the money to blow on a semi-funtional cool-looking digital camera that brings back one of the main problems of the film era, I'd be all over this.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 28, 2016)

#chimpinain'teasy


----------



## unfocused (Apr 28, 2016)

April 1 comes late this year.


----------



## Refurb7 (Apr 28, 2016)

The perfect camera for people with tons of cash but lacking the discipline to stop themselves from staring at an LCD, and lacking knowledge about how to turn an LCD off.


----------



## Twiseldorf (Apr 29, 2016)

I get the now nostalgic meaning of no LCD, but honestly, viewing the image and sharing with others is now an integral part of picture taking. At the very least it should have been a flip screen or perhaps the ability to view the images wirelessly/simultaneously on a smart phone. I guess you could always throw an eyefi card in and transfer images.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 29, 2016)

Twiseldorf said:


> I get the now nostalgic meaning of no LCD, but honestly, viewing the image and sharing with others is now an integral part of picture taking. At the very least it should have been a flip screen or perhaps the ability to view the images wirelessly/simultaneously on a smart phone. I guess you could always throw an eyefi card in and transfer images.



They could have also ditched the OVF for an EVF and forced you to chimp through the viewfinder. As absurd as that sounds (the M's identity is a rangefinder with an OVF + sensor, battery life would plummet, etc.), that's a halfway decent way to know if you basically got the exposure right in just a painful/awkward enough way to not make it a habit.

- A


----------



## Phenix205 (Apr 29, 2016)

＂Its 24-megapixel resolution... extreme sensitivity to light."
With a top ISO of 6400 :. Leica has been spending more time changing the shell than bringing on technological innovation.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 29, 2016)

Phenix205 said:


> ＂Its 24-megapixel resolution... extreme sensitivity to light."
> With a top ISO of 6400 :. Leica has been spending more time changing the shell than bringing on technological innovation.



As if a Leica shooter cares at all what any other manufacturer is up to. I think they are a little more concerned about how well it matches their stylish-but-rugged travel gear for pictures _taken of them_ taking pictures of far off lands and cultures for the coffee table book of pictures of them they plan to gift to other friends' coffee tables.

"Man, I wish I could push the shadows 5 stops in this shot." -- said by no Leica user ever

"It's the most beautiful possession I own... Other than my trust fund, of course." -- said by _every_ Leica user ever.



- A


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 29, 2016)

(Full disclosure, I'm no Leica hater so much as a hater of those to flock to the brand. It's like Apple on steroids.

I think a fully mechanical / alternate-way-of-shooting rangefinder experience is a fantastic road to explore. I just can't stand how it's been fetishized by folks in such a painfully and consistently pretentious way. 

I'd actually love to own one someday and NOT act that way. Take it to the beach with my family in my crappy/tacky dad-uncool getup -- that sort of thing. It's a camera, not a stylish belt buckle that 'brings the ensemble together.' )

- A


----------



## pwp (Apr 29, 2016)

Why? What a bizarre release. They've really lost the plot with this one. Baffling... ???

-pw


----------



## d (Apr 29, 2016)

pwp said:


> Why? What a bizarre release. They've really lost the plot with this one. Baffling... ???
> 
> -pw



But that's the thing...given their user-base...they actually haven't!

d.


----------



## pwp (Apr 29, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Twiseldorf said:
> 
> 
> > I get the now nostalgic meaning of no LCD, but honestly, viewing the image and sharing with others is now an integral part of picture taking. At the very least it should have been a flip screen or perhaps the ability to view the images wirelessly/simultaneously on a smart phone. I guess you could always throw an eyefi card in and transfer images.
> ...


That may be true for you but is very wide of the mark for most photographers. A quick glance is enough to tell you a whole raft of things, some upfront things like exposure for instance, but it's the more subtle almost unexplainable assessments that you make along the way that will give you the tools to refine and improve. A lot of this is too fast for conscious thought. 

Research has shown that when shown a portrait of someone, the viewer will come to 20-25 considerations and viewpoints about that person in about 1/3 second. That's faster than conscious thought. Your assessments of how your shoot is going can happen at the same sort of speed. You know that feeling when you're shooting when you're 100% "in the zone". It's when the magic and creativity is really firing, and it's orders of magnitude faster than comparatively inefficient conscious thought. The feedback you're getting from those glances at the screen feed this whole process. 

To varying degrees, since the beginning of the digital revolution, the feedback via the back screen is the single largest contributor to the spectacular rise in image content quality from photographers both beginners and seasoned professionals.

The new Leica may work for some, but it's going to be a somewhat perverse choice. 

-pw


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 29, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Twiseldorf said:
> 
> 
> > I get the now nostalgic meaning of no LCD, but honestly, viewing the image and sharing with others is now an integral part of picture taking. At the very least it should have been a flip screen or perhaps the ability to view the images wirelessly/simultaneously on a smart phone. I guess you could always throw an eyefi card in and transfer images.
> ...


If I had a pound for every time I compared shots with the person I'm shooting with, or showed my non-photographer friends an image on the back of the camera while out on a hike, then I'd probably be able to afford this ridiculous exercise in gimmickery.


> What do I use the rear LCD for?
> - histogram
> - selection of AF point
> - selection of region to meter from
> ...



So how does this help when, for example, you get home and find out you've blown the highlights on a long-exposure? Suggesting that the only use for an LCD is to check sharpness is beyond absurd.


----------



## slclick (Apr 29, 2016)

And yet photographs were taken and taken well for over 100 years without an lcd screen. We managed. There must be a segment of people, people with disposable income who came from this era, wax nostalgic for it and appreciate the simplicity of it in a beautiful package. 

We are a funny lot as well. We all expect Canon et al to make a camera to our specs or we spout online at great length. Well some folks actually got what they wanted apparently from Leica.

Imagine Canon having a 'Build it how you like it a la cart' program.

I'm not much of a chimper and I too come from the film era where you were trained to get it right in camera. So therefore I'm a bit more sympathetic towards this model of camera than perhaps the rest of you above with all your disdain. Not that I'd buy one if I could, I'd actually get the Monochrom!


----------



## d (Apr 29, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> As if a Leica shooter cares at all what any other manufacturer is up to. I think they are a little more concerned about how well it matches their stylish-but-rugged travel gear for pictures _taken of them_ taking pictures of far off lands and cultures for the coffee table book of pictures of them they plan to gift to other friends' coffee tables.



Extensive research on this topic has been previously conducted and freely shared with the world by one of the great thinkers of our time (and please do consider supporting his growing family with a donation through his website). A small excerpt from 'The Leica Man':

_...This is why Leica men don't care about a Leica's picture-taking ability, and get so oddly freaked out if you mention cameras that are better for a fraction of the price. "Better for what?" asks the Leica man. Taking pictures? Who uses cameras to take pictures? Rarely the Leica man. You are personally insulting him and his vastly superior taste should you broach this topic. _
_- K. Rockwell_​


----------



## Bernard (Apr 29, 2016)

You guys are all over-thinking it. There's a market for simplicity and for cameras that aren't crammed with digital helpers. If you aren't part of that market, then don't waste a moment worrying about it.

A camera without a digital screen is like a watch without an alarm/stopwatch, or an electric guitar without knobs. For a few photographers, it will be a freeing experience, allowing them to concentrate on the subject better. For most, it will be a source of anxiety, like walking a tightrope without a net.

I think it's a wonderful experiment. I wouldn't use one professionally, but it's a useful tool to keep your skills sharp.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 29, 2016)

Bernard said:


> You guys are all over-thinking it. There's a market for simplicity and for cameras that aren't crammed with digital helpers. If you aren't part of that market, then don't waste a moment worrying about it.
> 
> A camera without a digital screen is like a watch without an alarm/stopwatch, or an electric guitar without knobs. For a few photographers, it will be a freeing experience, allowing them to concentrate on the subject better. For most, it will be a source of anxiety, like walking a tightrope without a net.
> 
> I think it's a wonderful experiment. I wouldn't use one professionally, but it's a useful tool to keep your skills sharp.



Very well stated!


----------



## George D. (May 1, 2016)

See the bigger picture: https://en.leica-camera.com/Photography/Leica-M/See-the-bigger-picture

I guess it should be fully manual to call it "essentials". This model actually costs $5,995 when the 1DX II costs $5,999. The 1DX II does everything itself the MD you do almost everything yourself. The difference is $4.


----------



## George D. (May 2, 2016)

Regardless, Leica philosophy has a side point to reflect upon. 1. We need less bulky DSLRs. 2. We don't need the entire DIGIC parameters displayed in triplicate (top LCD screen, rear LCD and viewfinder). Downsize. Use less or smaller batteries to save space. Unless (Canon) your target group ends up to be just "those guys with the white lenses" in the soccer fields.


----------



## pwp (May 2, 2016)

Bernard said:


> You guys are all over-thinking it....



Perhaps, but I'd suggest Leica is over-thinking it. 

-pw


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 3, 2016)

If you think like a Canon DSLR user then the Leica is not for you. If you think like someone of the elk of say Joe Cornish then he would immediately relate to thinking about composition and framing through the viewfinder, using the camera manually and appying hyperfocal distances. 
Ive been on three different landscape workshops with three different award winning landscape photographers all of them suggested manual operation and all of them said composition, patience and routine create the best lasting images.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (May 4, 2016)

Great! Another Leica way to impress complete strangers with the size of your disposable income allowance and "good taste."


----------



## Machaon (May 10, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Sharing the image happens on facebook, tumblr, flickr, instagram and twitter. Not on the back of a camera.
> 
> What do I use the rear LCD for?
> - histogram
> ...



I have also found LiveView immensely valuable for reliable framing. Through-The-Lens framing is the only way you really know what you're going to get, as the OVF frame lines are only guides. Sure, you can crop in post... but why do that if you can do it in camera?

The other huge benefit of LiveView is the ability to frame lenses less than 28 mm focal length. LiveView allows the camera to do this natively, so why cripple oneself with extra add-on viewfinders, whether OVF or EVF?

For these reasons, I did not get the M Typ 262 for its lack of LiveView.

Some of the Leica user community seem to hate the LCD and LiveView as the work of the devil.

At the end of the day, it is an obviously useful function that allows people to take better pictures more reliably in-camera. I love the Leica rangefinder philosophy. I enjoy using the rangefinder as a focus-assist tool (which is exactly what it is), and framing lenses 28 mm or better where framing is not critical to the photograph. But it makes exactly zero sense to take offence at the LiveView function or think that other photographers are lesser sorts because their style makes use of an in-camera function.

There are no doubt some who will want the M-D as a close simulation of the film shooting experience. I'm happy for them that they got the product they were hoping for.

For me, I will continue to shoot my Leica film camera when I'm after the characteristics of a film camera, and use my M240's LiveView to the utmost where that is useful for photography.

I hope the next Photokina iteration of the M digital family includes a sensor with better dynamic range, more usable high ISO for available light photopgraphy (supposedly Leica's forte), and an integrated rangefinder OVF-EVF. With the Leica Q and Leica SL, the company has shown that it has some respectable technology with which to take the M line forward in a serious way. If the M-D satisfies the "minimalist" submarket, then the company is now free to do some serious innovation in a different direction with the presumed Typ 241. That would make a great photographic machine even better, and an enjoyable shooting experience even more so.


----------



## Machaon (May 10, 2016)

George D. said:


> Regardless, Leica philosophy has a side point to reflect upon. 1. We need less bulky DSLRs. 2. We don't need the entire DIGIC parameters displayed in triplicate (top LCD screen, rear LCD and viewfinder). Downsize. Use less or smaller batteries to save space. Unless (Canon) your target group ends up to be just "those guys with the white lenses" in the soccer fields.



Well said, George. 

For someone who grew up on Canon SLR and just feels over-encumbered now with the shear bulk of DSLRs and a small lens kit, the M mount has been immensely liberating. It just requires one to shoot more manually, which is what most advanced photographers will be doing anyway when they don't need AF tracking.

If Canon had a product in Full Frame with comparable optics and a comparable system form factor, I would be all over it. But that product doesn't yet exist. (In my opinion EOS-M has some great advantages, but isn't in the same ball park.)


----------

